# Removing Virtumundo



## tss1 (Nov 11, 2005)

My McCafee virusscan has been no help, and keeps getting disabled. Here is the HijackThis logfile. Any help welcome:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:02:57 PM, on 11/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\DadTray.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dellnet.com/
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {8DBF02DA-4360-4A7E-BEA1-347B87816327} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSK Service] C:\Documents and Settings\Chunnong Saeger\My Documents\UNKNOWN_PARAMETER_VALUE\details.pif
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SSK Service] C:\Documents and Settings\Chunnong Saeger\My Documents\UNKNOWN_PARAMETER_VALUE\details.pif
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpeg: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://141.151.32.185/citrix/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {7FE26BE2-B923-4B41-9834-E84DA1CC1F96} (Maid Control) - http://vsp.closetmaid.com/vsp/cmaidctl_vsp.closetmaid.com_downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Please save or print these instructions for use in Safe Mode.

Open Microsoft Anti-Spyware and click *Options*>>*Settings*.
Click *Realtime Protection* in the left pane.
Uncheck these options:
*Enable the Microsoft Security Agents on startup. (recommended)*
*Enable real-time spyware threat protection. (recommended)*

Click *Save*.
Right click the MS AntisSpyware icon in the system tray and choose *Shutdown Microsoft Anti-Spyware*.
Turn these options back on when you're finished with all other instructions.

Save *VundoFix.exe* to your Desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe*. This will create a folder called *VundoFix*.
Start your computer in *Safe Mode*.
Open the *VundoFix* folder and double-click *KillVundo.bat* 
You will first be presented with a warning that looks like this:


> VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
> By using VundoFix you agree that you are doing so at your own risk
> Press enter to continue....



 Press *Enter* once to continue.
 Next you will see: 


> Please Type in the filepath as instructed by the forum staff
> and then press enter:



Type the following file path exactly as it appears below:
* C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll*

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix. 
 Next you will see: 


> Please type in the second filepath as instructed by the forum
> staff then press enter:



Type the following file path exactly as it is written below:
* C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuutv.**

Press *Enter* to continue. 
If you have a script blocker running, you may get a warning about a malicious
script. Allow the script to run.
At this point, *HijackThis* should open. If not, run HijackThis manually.
In HijackThis, put a check next to these entries and click *Fix Checked*:
*O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {8DBF02DA-4360-4A7E-BEA1-347B87816327} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll[*]O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll*

Exit HijackThis.
Press *Enter* to exit the program.
Manually restart your computer by holding the power button down for about 5 seconds, then turning it back on.
Your computer may scan your disk for errors and take longer than normal to boot up. This is normal.

Download and install *CleanUp!*.
Click *Options...*.
Move the arrow down to *Custom CleanUp!*.
Make sure *only* these options are checked:*
Empty Recycle Bins
Delete Cookies
Delete Prefetch Files
Cleanup! All Users
*
Click *OK* then *CleanUp!*.
Choose *No* if asked to reboot your computer.
Run *Kaspersky Online Scanner*. Copy and paste the results here.
Post the contents of *vundofix.txt* from the *VundoFix* folder.
Post a new *HijackThis* log.
--Instructions generated by *VundoFix.php*


----------



## tss1 (Nov 11, 2005)

I was unable to run Kapersky online scanner. My Windows settings were "medium" as recommended. Are my firewall and virus scan getting in the way? Is Kapersky strictly necessary?

Anyway, here is from vundofix:

VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listing files contained in the vundofix folder.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

killvundo.bat
process.exe
ReadMe.txt
vundo.reg
vundofix.txt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Filepaths entered
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The filepath entered was c:\windows\system32\vtuut.dll

The second filepath entered was tuutv.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Log from Process
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Killing PID 540 'smss.exe'
Killing PID 540 'smss.exe'

Killing PID 1840 'explorer.exe'
Killing PID 1840 'explorer.exe'

Killing PID 628 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 628 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 628 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 628 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 628 'winlogon.exe'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

c:\windows\system32\vtuut.dll Deleted sucessfully.
tuutv.* Deleted sucessfully.

Fixing Registry
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the new HJT file:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:53:15 PM, on 11/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\DadTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dellnet.com/
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSK Service] C:\Documents and Settings\Chunnong Saeger\My Documents\UNKNOWN_PARAMETER_VALUE\details.pif
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SSK Service] C:\Documents and Settings\Chunnong Saeger\My Documents\UNKNOWN_PARAMETER_VALUE\details.pif
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpeg: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://141.151.32.185/citrix/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {7FE26BE2-B923-4B41-9834-E84DA1CC1F96} (Maid Control) - http://vsp.closetmaid.com/vsp/cmaidctl_vsp.closetmaid.com_downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Try scanning here


----------



## tss1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is the scan result:

Virus Scan 0 virus cleaned, 0 virus deleted 


Results:
We have detected 0 infected file(s) with 0 virus(es) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 infected files are displayed: - 0 virus(es) passed, 0 virus(es) no action available 
- 0 virus(es) cleaned, 0 virus(es) uncleanable 
- 0 virus(es) deleted, 0 virus(es) undeletable 
- 0 virus(es) not found, 0 virus(es) unaccessible 
Detected File Associated Virus Name Action Taken 




Trojan/Worm Check 0 worm/Trojan horse deleted 

What we checked:
Malicious activity by a Trojan horse program. Although a Trojan seems like a harmless program, it contains malicious code and once installed can cause damage to your computer. 
Results:
We have detected 2 Trojan horse program(s) and worm(s) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 Trojan horse programs and worms are displayed: - 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) passed, 2 worm(s)/Trojan(s) no action available 
- 0 Worm(s)/Trojan(s) deleted, 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) undeletable 
Trojan/Worm Name Trojan/Worm Type Action Taken 
WORM_SOBIG-1 Worm No action available 
WORM_SOBIG-2 Worm No action available 




Spyware Check 0 spyware program removed 

What we checked:
Whether personal information was tracked and reported by spyware. Spyware is often installed secretly with legitimate programs downloaded from the Internet. 
Results:
We have detected 2 spyware(s) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 spywares are displayed: - 0 spyware(s) passed, 2 spyware(s) no action available 
- 0 spyware(s) removed, 0 spyware(s) unremovable 
Spyware Name Spyware Type Action Taken 
COOKIE_1738 Cookie No action available 
COOKIE_3182 Cookie No action available 




Microsoft Vulnerability Check No vulnerability detected 

What we checked:
Microsoft known security vulnerabilities. These are issues Microsoft has identified and released Critical Updates to fix. 
Results:
We have detected 0 vulnerability/vulnerabilities on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 vulnerabilities are displayed.
Risk Level Issue How to Fix


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Extract *F-Sobig* to your Desktop
Run *F-Sobig.exe*
Restart your computer
Run *Housecall Online Scanner* and post the results
Post a new *HijackThis* log


----------



## tss1 (Nov 11, 2005)

F-Sobig.exe found no infection.


----------



## tss1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:04:28 PM, on 11/20/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mail.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dellnet.com/
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\Dell\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpeg: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://141.151.32.185/citrix/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {7FE26BE2-B923-4B41-9834-E84DA1CC1F96} (Maid Control) - http://vsp.closetmaid.com/vsp/cmaidctl_vsp.closetmaid.com_downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can fix this:
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtuut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuut.dll (file missing)

Looks better, are you still having problems?


----------



## tss1 (Nov 11, 2005)

How do I fix that?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Run HijackThis and click *Do a system scan only*. Put a checkmark next to the entry and click *Fix Checked*.


----------



## minibadgwe (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Worst VirtuMundo Ever*
I have it, or so it seems.

Here is my HiJackThis report. It looks like all the others, I think:


HiJackThis said:


> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
> Scan saved at 2:31:04 AM, on 4/24/2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> Boot mode: Normal
> ...


Now, here's where it gets nice and ridiculous. I've tried pretty much all major virus, spyware, and adware scanners. Kaspersky could only tell me an "Invader" was in my winlogin.exe and that my explorer.exe was using huge amounts of memory. The rest said nothing. After being absolutely sure that I had *something* bad, and removing SmithFraud and some other things, I ran HiJackThis again and noted the suspicious gebcc.dll entries. A search for these returned VirtuMundo as a possibility. I ran a scanner and...

... the scanner promptly tried to "kill" VirtuMundo by closing explorer.exe, but then *promptly froze completely.* I then went to some other websites with various other tools, and tried the one to be run from Safe Mode, one called VundoFix which runs from a batch file. *I could not fully load Safe Mode.* Not far enough to get any icons or interface at all. I tried repeatedly and disabled some more startup items -- still couldn't get into safe mode.

I then tried Safe Mode with Command Prompt. It Got me a command prompt and nothing else. I ran the KillVundo.bat as instructed, and it *froze my entire system at "Killing Processes."* I tried this a few times with the same result.

I then found a program called VundoFix V6.3.20 by Atribune. I hit Scan and waited, oh, I'd say about 20 minutes for it to stop. It found around 5 or 7 files, and I hit "remove." It was supposed to load during the reboot and kill gebcc.dll. It said it had, but alas, gebcc was there, along with a nice new folder in c:\ called !Submit.

However, I could now get into the real Safe Mode.

I tried running the killvundo.bat (the most popular solution, it seems) again as instructed, and it's still freezing me up completely. I also tried using Unlocker and Killbox to do on-reboot file kills, but I am told "scanning registry plz wait," then followed up with a Killbox error telling me a "running process" had revoked the file kill request. Nice, huh?

So.... what do I do now? I feel pretty screwed and frustrated.


----------



## minibadgwe (Apr 24, 2007)

UPDATE: I believe I managed to remove it all. This time, before letting VundoFix (.exe version) reboot for the first time, I used KillBox to set on-reboot file kills on ccbeg.dll.bak1 and ccbeg.ini, knowing that VundoFix would try that as well.

I rebooted, and VundoFix showed only gebcc.dll remaining. I hit "remove" again, and was again asked to reboot. I am back, and none of those files are. My HiJackThis is now clean, even when renamed to something else (I heard newer verisons of VirtuMundo would hide from it.)


----------

